# Pimp my Puky



## Pan Tau (19. Juli 2011)

Da unser Haushalt im Verhältnis 3 zu 2 von Minderjährigen dominiert wird, gibt es für die nächsten Jahre reichlich Gelegenheit, das ein oder andere Bike zu pimpen 

Nun befinden sich in unserem Fuhrpark nicht nur edle Bergauf-Bikes, sondern auch das ein oder andere Puky hat Unterschlupf gefunden. Daher beschäftigt sich dieser Thread mit dem Umbau eines Puky Skyride 20-3 Alu (http://www.puky.de/homepage/produkte/fahrraeder/4455.htm). Das Bike ist ca. 4 Jahre alt und wurde bisher von meiner Tochter gefahren. [Anmerkung: Auf Grund der Lieferschwierigkeiten von Islabikes wird sie demnächst ein Puky Skyride 24-7 Alu ihr eigen nennen.] Nachdem Nummer 2 nun schon äußerst souverän auf seinem 18" Kinderbike durch die Gegend fährt, bekommt er zur Schuleinführung das gepimpte 20" Bike seiner Schwester - läuft u.a. unter dem Stichwort nachhaltige Bike-Nutzung 

Bevor jedoch fleißig gepimpt werden kann, ist erst einmal die Zerlegung angesagt und dabei kann man ja gleich auch das ein oder andere Gewicht bestimmen.







Mit 1.500g ist der Rahmen leichter als erwartet und die innen verlegten Kabel für die Beleuchtung gefallen mir nach wie vor gut.






Die Gabel kommt mir mit 880g allerdings extrem schwer vor und ich Frage mich, wieso sie so (über-)dimensioniert wurde 

Falls alles nach Plan läuft, gehen Rahmen und Gabel noch diese Woche zum Sandstrahlen und anschließend zum Pulvern - matt-schwarz soll es werden.

Bilder und Gewichte der anderen Serienteile werde ich nach und nach ergänzen.

Auf alle Fälle ersetzt werden die Bremsen und die Reifen - Avid Single Digit 7, Avid Speed Dial 7 & Continental SportContact stehen auf dem Tuning-Menü. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass der Conti in 20 x 1 1/8 doch reichlich schmal erscheint...

Gut das soll fürs Erste reichen - Gute Nacht


----------



## Floh (20. Juli 2011)

Is klar daß der Junior nicht mit dem magenta-weißen Farbschema rumfahren will, nä?
Knightrider-Look ist angesagt. Ich mach auch immer gerne mattschwarz, das lässt sich auch relativ leicht nachlackieren wenn man was zerkratzt ist.

Willst Du wirklich pulvern lassen? Ich habe meinen Santa-Cruz Rahmen und auch schon zwei andere angeschliffen mit 800er nass und dann mit mattschwarz aus der Sprühdose lackiert. Das sieht man dem Rahmen hinterher wirklich nicht an. Man muss allerdings vernünftigen Lack kaufen (Fachhandel, nicht Baumarkt).

Der Vorteil: Bei mattem Lack kannst Du auch mal partielle nachlackieren ohne daß man den Übergang gleich sieht.
Wenn Du eine einigermaßen staubfreie und ausreichend warme Werkstatt hast geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juli 2011)

Schlechtes Timing... :-(

Der Rahmen ist beim Sandstrahlen und Pulvern, den alten Steuersatz habe ich verlegt und nun frage ich mich, welchen leichten und dennoch robusten Steuersatz ich einbauen kann => es hat nicht zufälligerweise jemand aus diesem Forum ein Puky Skyride rumstehen und kann mir einen Tipp geben?!


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juli 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> Is klar daß der Junior nicht mit dem magenta-weißen Farbschema rumfahren will, nä?
> Knightrider-Look ist angesagt. Ich mach auch immer gerne mattschwarz, das lässt sich auch relativ leicht nachlackieren wenn man was zerkratzt ist.



Ja, Stealth-Look ist angesagt 



Floh schrieb:


> Willst Du wirklich pulvern lassen? Ich habe meinen Santa-Cruz Rahmen und auch schon zwei andere angeschliffen mit 800er nass und dann mit mattschwarz aus der Sprühdose lackiert. Das sieht man dem Rahmen hinterher wirklich nicht an. Man muss allerdings vernünftigen Lack kaufen (Fachhandel, nicht Baumarkt).
> 
> Der Vorteil: Bei mattem Lack kannst Du auch mal partielle nachlackieren ohne daß man den Übergang gleich sieht.
> Wenn Du eine einigermaßen staubfreie und ausreichend warme Werkstatt hast geht das ohne Probleme.



Leider habe ich weder eine Werkstatt noch die ruhige Hand, aber einen netten Nachbarn, der das Sandstrahlen und Pulvern sehr günstig organisieren konnte


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juli 2011)

So, neue Fotos neue Gewichtsangaben!






Der Sattel stammt aus der Junior-Reihe von SelleRoyal und wiegt ca. 350g. Damit liegt er wohl im normalen Bereich der Kindersättel, aber ich überlege dennoch, ihn aus Gründen der Optik gegen das Modell DJ (BMX) von SelleRoyal auszutauschen - vgl. http://www.selleroyal.com/Saddle_Detail.aspx?c=8041






Die Patent-Sattelstütze von Promax wiegt in 27,2mm ca. 240g und ist somit auch kein Schwergewicht! Aus optischen Gründen wäre natürlich ein schwarzes Modell perfekt...






Als Pedale hat man 08/15 Kinder-Pedale von Union montiert, die mit 330g zu Buche schlagen. Allerdings sind sie an praktisch allen Seiten mit Reflektoren versehen => überlege ernsthaft, sie zu behalten.






Die Kurbelgarnitur von Prowheel mit anegnietetem Kettenblatt bringt 560g auf die Waage - ich hatte mit deutlich mehr gerechnet. Die Kurbellänge von 127mm halte ich für durchaus vernünftig.






Das vordere Laufrad ist mir mit 800g definitiv zu schwer. Die Nabe ist von Quando und bei den Felgen handelt es sich um 36 Loch-Felgen von Schürmann, Modell Euroline. Da diese Felge auch im Hinterrad verbaut ist, möchte ich die Felge nicht tauschen => eine leichte Vorderradnabe muss her - bin für Tipps dankbar!

Ach ja, noch ohne Foto der Stahlvorbau - zwar in schwarz, aber mit Sicherheit ähnlich schwer wie die Gabel => muss raus, aber leichter Ersatz ist gar nicht so leicht (sorry) zu finden => bin auch hier sehr für Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema Sattel, den finde ich schick. Ist allerdings bestimmt auch kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juli 2011)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sattel, den finde ich schick. Ist allerdings bestimmt auch kein Leichtgewicht.



Der sieht allerdings wirklich schick aus


----------



## Pan Tau (25. Juli 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Das vordere Laufrad ist mir mit 800g definitiv zu schwer. Die Nabe ist von Quando und bei den Felgen handelt es sich um 36 Loch-Felgen von Schürmann, Modell Euroline. Da diese Felge auch im Hinterrad verbaut ist, möchte ich die Felge nicht tauschen => eine leichte Vorderradnabe muss her - bin für Tipps dankbar!



Pitt ist mal wieder der Retter in der Not - nach seinem Urlaub wird umgespeicht 

Die Wahl der Nabe des Jahres endete mit der Bestellung einer Shimano 105 / 100mm / HB5700 / silber / 36 Loch für faire  20,00 bei Rose.

Die Anfrage nach geeigneten Speichen und Nippeln bei Pedalkraft läuft.


Auch in Sachen Steuersatz bin ich einen Schritt weiter - Ritchey wird einen Pro V2 Steuersatz EC34 in schwarz beisteuern.


----------



## Cleaner33 (26. Juli 2011)

Nene lass mal sein den Sattel und Stütze. Da gibts ausm BMX Bereich echt schönere Sachen.Außerdem habe ich die Avid Speed Dial mit DX Cantis und KoolStop Belägen und Nokon kombiniert. Wunderschön!
http://www.myimg.de/?img=20110726210626f968f.jpg
http://www.myimg.de/?img=2011072621073803b9b.jpg
Leider nur Handyfotos!


----------



## Pan Tau (27. Juli 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Die Gabel kommt mir mit 880g allerdings extrem schwer vor und ich Frage mich, wieso sie so (über-)dimensioniert wurde



Nachfolgend die Antwort von Puky auf meine Anfrage in Sachen schwere Gabel.

"Trotz des hohen Gewichts verbauen wir wegen Ihrer Robustheit und Belastbarkeit Stahlgabeln an unseren Fahrrädern. Kinderfahrräder werden deutlich öfter überlastet oder missbräuchlich verwendet als Erwachsenenfahrzeuge (z.B. Straßenfahrräder als Mountainbike, Benutzung mit mehreren Personen usw.). Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen, hier aus Sicherheitsgründen der in der Branche durchaus üblichen Praxis zu folgen, und Belastbarkeit über geringstmögliches Gewicht zu stellen."

So etwas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht und kann die Argumentation durchaus nachvollziehen. Wäre jedoch schön, wenn es eine entsprechende Alu-Gabel zum "Nachrüsten auf eigene Gefahr" gäbe


----------



## Cleaner33 (27. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie haben die ja recht aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich da keiner Gedanken über Kinderräder machen möchte. Interessiert doch keinen wenn das Rad 10 oder mehr Kilos wiegt, hauptsache es ist so süüüüüß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (6. August 2011)

So, ich bin von der Hausboot-Tour mit der Familie zurück und auch der Rahmen und die Gabel sind zurück 











Also ich würde sagen, dass hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## lekanteto (7. August 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> eine leichte Vorderradnabe muss her - bin für Tipps dankbar!



Novatec MTB Nabe
oder
Novatec RR Nabe


----------



## Pan Tau (7. August 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Novatec MTB Nabe
> oder
> Novatec RR Nabe



...sehen klasse aus, aber leider kam der Tipp zu spät - habe die 105er Vordernabe schon da


----------



## chris5000 (7. August 2011)

Das könnte das heisseste Puky unter der Sonne werden - ein bisschen Carbonteile würden doch eigentlich ganz gut zu dem Schwarz passen.


----------



## Pan Tau (14. August 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Das könnte das heisseste Puky unter der Sonne werden - ein bisschen Carbonteile würden doch eigentlich ganz gut zu dem Schwarz passen.



...vielen Dank für die Blumen und den Tipp - ich könnte bald der ärmste Vater unter der Sonne sein 

Nach einiger Zeit des Stillstandes ist das vordere Laufrad nun fertig:






Die "alte" Euroline-Felge habe ich wieder verwendet, die schwergängige Quando-Nabe gegen eine aktuelle Shimano 105er Rennradnabe getauscht und für den Neuaufbau Sapim Race DD Speichen 2,0/1,8 und neue Alu-Nippel verwendet = 720g Gesamtgewicht (ohne Schnellspanner) & ein seidenweicher Lauf 

An das hintere Laufrad mit der Nabenschaltung mache ich mich, sobald Pittus aus dem Urlaub zurück ist - das Einsparpotential ist hier jedoch eher marginal.

Als Bereifung sind ja Continental Sport Contact in 20 x 1 1/8 (http://www.conti-online.com/generat...n/city/city/sportcontact/sportcontact_de.html) vorgesehen, aber die passenden Schläuche fehlen noch

In Sachen Steuersatz fiel die Wahl nun auf einen Tange Seiki - Levin CDS Schraub-Steuersatz in schwarz. Mit 150g als Stahl-Steursatz ein annehmbarer Kompromiss aus Haltbarkeit und Gewicht.

Bedauerlicherweise war das Innenlager total im Eimer und die Ersatzbeschaffung dauert länger als erwartet... 

Na ja, Mittwoch Abend sollte ich dann wieder Basteln können und somit sollte eine Fertigstellung bis Samstag (Schuleinführung) eigentlich machbar sein


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. August 2011)

das mit der nabe gefällt mir.mache ich meinem sohn dann auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (16. August 2011)

Hi,

wirklich ein interessantes Projekt, ich verfolge den Thread auch schon einige Zeit... 

Auf das fertige Endprodukt bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Pan Tau (18. August 2011)

HILFE - HILFE - HILFE - HILFE

Das Projekt treibt mich langsam aber sicher in den Wahnsinn...

Das alte Innenlager ist defekt und die Bestellung eines Ersatzteils bei Puky meist ewig. Da die Schuleinführung aber Samstag ist, läuft mir die Zeit davon! Leider habe ich von Tretlagern keine wirkliche Ahnung und das Teil, welches aus dem Puky gepurzelt ist, hat mit dem Innenlager in meinen Bikes praktisch keine Ähnlichkeit - es gibt kein Gewinde => weiß jemand, welche Innenlager in den Puky-Rädern verbaut werden und welches Ersatzlager somit passen würde? Auf der Puky-Ersatzteilliste ist nur von einem "Kompaktlager" die Rede - vgl. http://www.puky.de/ersatzteilshop/i...001a6549.10587638&tpl=details_ersatzteile.tpl


----------



## pebcak (18. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tretlager-Puky-30mm-Lagerschale-Kinderrad-Press-Lager-/150558551601 das da?


----------



## Pan Tau (19. August 2011)

pebcak schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tretlager-Puky-30mm-Lagerschale-Kinderrad-Press-Lager-/150558551601 das da?



Ja, das dürfte es sein.

Da ich allerdings so oder so nicht mehr bis Samstag fertig werde, will ich lieber gleich ein richtiges Innenlager montieren - Tipps?!


----------



## chris5000 (19. August 2011)

Danke, dass Du uns hier noch mal deutlich an die Gründe dafür erinnerst, dass wir keine Pukys kaufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im Ernst: Hat denn die Tretlageraufnahme des Rahmens überhaupt ein Gewinde?


----------



## Floh (19. August 2011)

WENN das Gehäuse ein richtiges Maß hat, könnte man dort ein normales BSA-Gewinde reinschneiden.
Erfordert aber ein Werkzeug was nicht jeder Bikehändler rumliegen hat.
Ich bezweifle aber daß das Tretlagergehäuse das richtige Maß hat.


----------



## chris5000 (19. August 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> WENN das Gehäuse ein richtiges Maß hat, könnte man dort ein normales BSA-Gewinde reinschneiden.



Bei der oben verlinkten Ebayauktion stand: 





> "Presslager (Thomson), *für Lagerschale: 30mm*, Länge: 120 mm"


 (?)


----------



## chris5000 (19. August 2011)

PanTau schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich von Tretlagern keine wirkliche Ahnung



Evtl. bieten die Threads unter http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=44154 und http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1370695 hilfreiche Informationen. Danach hast Du dann bestimmt auch ein bisschen mehr Ahnung von Tretlagern...


----------



## chris5000 (19. August 2011)

Das hier wird wohl nicht passen, wegen 40mm... Oder beziehen sich die 40mm auf was Anderes, als die 30mm, die bei Ebay genannt sind? ... Fragen über Fragen


----------



## chris5000 (19. August 2011)

Ich glaube, das wird schwierig: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tretlager



> Glockenlager; Thompson
> Außen- Ø der Schalen [mm]: 34,7 bzw 35 oder 40; *selten 30*, 34, 35,9 oder 37,5 (franz.) bzw 38
> Gehäusebreite: 70mm
> [...]	Schlagschalen sitzen im gewindelosen Tretlagergehäuse;
> ...



Vielleicht baut Dir ja irgendein Händler das Lager aus einem vorrätigen Skyride aus und bestellt sich eins nach...vermutlich aber ein rel. teurer Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (19. August 2011)

man müsste das Original sehen, aber die Dinger scheinen ja wirklich nur eingepresst zu werden. Daher den Innendurchmesser des Tretlagergehäuses messen und dann schauen ob man ein selbiges zum Einpressen in der Größe findet ( minimal Größer, sonst hälts ja nicht ). 
Bei der Welle dann einfach ans Original halten, also die vermutlichen 122 mm.

Die 40 mm sind der Durchmesser so wie bei den genannten 30 mm. 
Man kann nur hoffen dass es nicht Unmaße wie  31,78 mm sind.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Pan Tau (20. August 2011)

@ Chris

Vielen Dank für die Links - durchaus hilfreich für meinen Fernlehrgang "Innenlager" ;-)

Über das im Puky verbaute Tretlager kann ich nun berichten, dass es sich um ein Einpresslager mit 35mm Durchmesser und 120mm Wellenlänge handelt = alles, aber nicht Standard... :-(

Die Idee mit dem Gewinde reinschneiden lassen hatte ich auch, habe ihn aber mittlerweile wieder verworfen - meine Frau zweifelt schon jetzt (berechtigterweise?!) an meiner Zurechnungsfähigkeit und droht mit Taschengeldkürzung 

Über den Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens habe ich jetzt ein Ersatz-Innenlager bei Puky bestellt und werde mich bei Puky nochmals herzlich per Email bedanken...


----------



## Y_G (20. August 2011)

na aber wenn das echt 35 mm hat dann könntest Du doch da ein BSA reinschneiden, das hat 34,8. Die 2/10 sollte doch funzen. Kann man ja wenns sein muss auch noch einkleben...

Wenn das geht hättest Du eine gute Auswahl an Teilen ...


----------



## Floh (20. August 2011)

Da sich die Gewindegänge beim Schneiden auch etwas nach innen drücken, könnte am Ende sogar 34,8 dabei rauskommen.

Hätte aber nur ´ne Chance auf Erfolg wenn es dann auch 68 mm oder wie breit ist der neue Standard noch wäre. Richtig? Der richtige Durchmesser reicht alleine nicht aus.


----------



## Y_G (21. August 2011)

Naja es gibt ja auch noch andere Masse zu kaufen, bzw wenn es keine Patrone ist, ist auch immer noch etwas "Luft" drinne. Ansonsten halt nen spacer rein dann geht das auch noch.


----------



## Pan Tau (1. September 2011)

Nach krankheitsbedingten Verzögerungen und Lieferverzögerungen bei den Puky-Ersatzteilen - nein, auch der geplante Steuersatz konnte nicht verwendet werden - bin ich nun schon einen großen Schritt weiter:












In den nächsten Tagen wird das Bike dann auf die Beine bzw. Laufräder gestellt und mit Pittus Unterstützung werde ich wohl auch die Nabenschaltung wieder zum Laufen bekommen 

Ach ja, hat jemand noch einen Tipp für eine passende und idealerweise leichte Kette?


----------



## Cleaner33 (2. September 2011)

Wahnsinn! Gefällt mir, besonders das matte schwarz.Ich glaube, ich werde den Rahmen meines Sohnes doch noch zum Lackierer bringen.
Mich interessiert vor allen der Laufradsatz,wann bekommen wir Bilder von dem zu sehen?


----------



## Pan Tau (5. September 2011)

So langsam werde ich abergläubisch und befürchte, dass die Sterne für mein Projekt nicht gut stehen! Bei genauerer Betrachtung werde ich allerdings wohl eher Opfer meines ungesunden Halbwissens... ;-)

Aber der Reihe nach.

Pittus hat sich heute Abend mal wieder Zeit genommen und mit schier unendlicher Geduld am Puky geschraubt. Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, dass sich die Avid-Bremshebel leider nicht mit dem Drehgriffschalter für die 3 Gang-Nabenschaltung vertragen und dass die Conti Top Contact in 20 x 1 1/8 (http://www.conti-online.com/generat...n/city/city/sportcontact/sportcontact_de.html) zwar sehr nett aussehen, aber leider nicht vernünftig auf die Felgen passen :-( Da dann auch noch die Kette verloren gegangen ist, haben wir die heutige Bastelstunde(n) vorzeitig abgebrochen und starten Morgen einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## Cleaner33 (6. September 2011)

Tja, ohne Probleme wirds doch langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (6. September 2011)

wenn es Dich beruhigt, das geht nicht nur Dir so


----------



## Pan Tau (6. September 2011)

Gentlemen, Euer Mitleid lindert meinen Schmerz 

In Sachen Kette werde ich heute Abhilfe schaffen, aber in Sachen Reifen bin ich mittlerweile wirklich unsicher...

Die regulären "Puky-Reifen" sind von den Dimensionen und dem Profil ganz ok, aber wirklich schwer. Als Alternative kommen die Continental Sport Contact in 20 x 1 1/8 nicht wirklich in Frage und nun habe ich nachfolgende Reifen in die engere Wahl gezogen.

a) Maxxis DTH 20" 60a/62a in 20 x 1.5" in der Faltversion (http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/BMX/DTH.aspx) - wiegt < 300 g pro Reifen, kostet  ~ 27 pro Reifen und müsste optisch sehr gut zum Bike passe

b) Schwalbe Marathon Racer in 20 x 1.5" in der Faltversion (http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produ...gruppe=36&ID_Produkt=137&ID_Artikel=58&info=1) - wiegt ~ 400g pro Reifen, kostet  ~ 39 pro Reifen und ist in Sachen Profil für ein Alltagsfahrrad sicherlich gut geeignet

Hat jemand noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## chris5000 (6. September 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> a) Maxxis DTH 20" 60a/62a in 20 x 1.5" in der Faltversion (http://www.maxxis.com/Bicycle/BMX/DTH.aspx) - wiegt < 300 g pro Reifen, kostet â¬ ~ 27 pro Reifen und mÃ¼sste optisch sehr gut zum Bike passen



Die Maxxis DTH kann ich bisher absolut empfehlen: 



Haben auch schon diverse "ich-mach-jetzt-mal-ne-mÃ¶glichst-lange-Bremsspur"-Orgien Ã¼berlebt.

Aber sag mal, inwiefern passen die SportContact denn nicht auf die Felge?
Am Ende sind auch die Puky Felgen nicht Standard 20" ETRTO 406 sondern wesentlich seltenere 20" ETRTO 451, so dass auch nicht der Maxxis oder der Schwalbe passen wÃ¼rden.

KÃ¶nnte ja sein, dass das bei Puky Programm ist mit den hier von Dir dokumentierten Abweichungen von so gut wie jedem Standard an allen erdenklichen Stellen des Rads, damit der Ersatzteilshop floriert. 
Oder sind die SportContact einfach nur zu schmal fÃ¼r die Felge?

GruÃ,
Chris


----------



## Pan Tau (6. September 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Die Maxxis DTH kann ich bisher absolut empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Sachen Standard-Abweichung traue ich Puky zwar mittlerweile alles zu, aber in diesem Fall ist der Reifen einfach zu schmal fÃ¼r die Felge 

Gut zu hÃ¶ren, dass Du mit den Maxxis DTH zufireden bist - Bremsorgien stehen auch bei uns auf der Tagesordnung... In welcher Dimension hast Du die Maxxis eigentlich gewÃ¤hlt?

Der lokale BikehÃ¤ndler hat jetzt noch die Continental ComfortContact Reflex (http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ty/city/comfortcontact/comfortcontact_de.html) ins Spiel gebracht. Laut Conti-Homepage 375g pro Reifen und fÃ¼r â¬ 25,90 beim freundlichen Bike-HÃ¤ndler um die Ecke erhÃ¤ltlich.


----------



## chris5000 (6. September 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> welcher Dimension hast Du die Maxxis eigentlich gewählt?



20"x 1.75" - 340g (Herstellerangabe)

Ich finde das für meine Tochter ganz praktisch, wenn Straßenbahnschienen und klaffende Lücken zwischen grobem Kopsteinpflaster - haüfig auf Gehwegen an Ausfahrten - nicht so leicht zum Sturz führen können.


----------



## EmDoubleU (6. September 2011)

Hi,

die Schwalbe Big Apple gab es bis jetzt als Drahtreifen auch in 20" und diversen Breiten von 2,0" über 2,15" bis 2,35" - letzt genannte fahre ich auf den Croozer-Felgen unseres Kinderanhängers statt mit den serienmäßigen 1,75"-Teilen. 

2012 wurde das Big Apple-Programm zwar überarbeitet, aber die alten Modelle sollten noch bei diversen Händlern im Regal liegen.

Gewichtsmäßig sind die allerdings mit rund 575gr für die 2,35" vielleicht auch nicht so interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (10. September 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Da unser Haushalt im Verhältnis 3 zu 2 von Minderjährigen dominiert wird, gibt es für die nächsten Jahre reichlich Gelegenheit, das ein oder andere Bike zu pimpen
> 
> Nun befinden sich in unserem Fuhrpark nicht nur edle Bergauf-Bikes, sondern auch das ein oder andere Puky hat Unterschlupf gefunden. Daher beschäftigt sich dieser Thread mit dem Umbau eines Puky Skyride 20-3 Alu (http://www.puky.de/homepage/produkte/fahrraeder/4455.htm). Das Bike ist ca. 4 Jahre alt und wurde bisher von meiner Tochter gefahren. [Anmerkung: Auf Grund der Lieferschwierigkeiten von Islabikes wird sie demnächst ein Puky Skyride 24-7 Alu ihr eigen nennen.] Nachdem Nummer 2 nun schon äußerst souverän auf seinem 18" Kinderbike durch die Gegend fährt, bekommt er zur Schuleinführung das gepimpte 20" Bike seiner Schwester - läuft u.a. unter dem Stichwort nachhaltige Bike-Nutzung



Das es zur Schuleinführung mit dem neuen Bike nicht geklappt hat, ist ja ein offenes Geheimnis, aber nun ist das Projekt Pimp my Puky aka Puky Skyride Reloaded abgeschlossen und die erste Tour am Wochenende war eine voller Erfolg!

Bevor ich jedoch in die Details gehe, erst einmal ein paar Fotos:





















Der Rahmen hat durch die hervorragende Pulverbeschichtung aus meiner Sicht wirklich gewonnen und gibt dem Bike einen unglaublich starken Auftritt!

Die Aufkleber sind erst einmal eine Zwischenlösung - ich hätte das Bike vermutlich ohne jegliche Aufkleber gelassen, aber Nummer 2 wollte Aufkleber. Andererseits gibt der junge Besitzer mit den gewählten Aufklebern ja schon mal die Marschrichtung für zukünftige Bikes und Komponenten vor - Taschengeld wird bereits gespart 

Die aktuell montierten Reifen von Kenda sind eine schwere, aber sehr griffige Zwischenlösung 
Vermutlich werde ich sie für den Herbst und ggf. auch den Winter lassen und mich im Frühjahr nach leichteren Reifen mit gemäßigtem Profil umsehen. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass die Reifen der Wahl über eine Rille (dafür gibt es bestimmt auch einen Fachbegriff) für einen Seitenläuferdynamo verfügen müssen!

Das vordere Laufrad ist eine Wucht und läuft samtweich. Der Lauf des hinteren Laufrads ist durchaus akzeptabel, aber die von SRAM vermarktete 3 Gang-Nabenschaltung mit Rücktritt wiegt einfach gnadenlos zu viel. Da diese jedoch nicht ausgetauscht werden sollte, habe ich ein Umspeichen des hinteren Laufrads erst einmal zurück gestellt.

In Sachen Bremsen sorgen die montierten Avid Single Digit 7 Felgenbremsen für brachiale Verzögerung und harmonieren erstaunlich gut mit den regulär montierten Tektro Bremshebeln  ein Austausch gegen die eigentlich angedachten Avid Speed Dial 7 Bremshebel scheiterte an dem SRAM Drehgriffschalter für die Nabenschaltung

Im Laufe des Projekts habe ich so einiges über nicht-standardkonforme Bauteile bei Puky gelernt, bin aber mit dem Rahmen - speziell nach der hervorragenden Pulverbeschichtung - nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Er bildet eine gute Grundlage für interessante Modifikationen, aber Puky könnte sich wirklich mal an ein paar Standardmaße halten  Stichwort Tretlager bzw. Steuersatz. Die im Rahmen verlegten Kabel für die Beleuchtung sowie die einschraubbaren Clips für den Brems- und Schaltzug empfinde ich als sehr praktisch und durchdacht. Den Einsatz einer Stahlgabel kann ich zwar einerseits nachvollziehen, aber hier eine passende Alternative aus Alu als Ersatz- bzw. Austauschteil anzubieten, würde Sinn machen. Ähnliches gilt für den Stahlvorbau. Eine Nabenschaltung halte ich an Alltagsrädern generell für sinnvoll, aber die 3 Gang Version mit Rücktritt von SRAM ist einfach unverschämt schwer und den Rücktritt halte ich sowieso für völlig überflüssig.

Wie dem auch sei, mit insgesamt 12,55 kg ist das fahrfertige und verkehrssichere Bike durchaus fahrbar und Nummer 2 ist stolz wie Oskar 

Was ist als noch zu tun?

Klingel und Speichenstrahler werden noch nachgerüstet und falls jemand noch einen Tipp für einen passenden Aluvorbau hat, wird ggf. auch dieser noch ersetzt. Die Reifen stehen  wie oben bereits geschrieben  im Frühjahr auf der Umbauliste und mit einer gut durchdachten Wahl sollte das Gesamtgewicht der Puky Skyride Reloaded dann zumindest auf unter 12 kg fallen.

Und dann möchte ich einfach noch Danke sagen! Mein ganz spezieller Dank geht an Pittus für unzählige Stunden Bastelunterricht und schier unendliche Geduld und an Roman für eine perfekte Pulverbeschichtung in Schwarz Struktur Matt  ohne Euch wäre das Projekt nie zum Projekt geworden! Danke aber auch an dieses Forum bzw. Unterforum uns seine interessierten Mitglieder  Eure Tipps und Kopf-Hoch-Nachrichten waren viel wert!


----------



## BikerDad (11. September 2011)

da hast Du wirklich einen super stimmigen Aufbau mit einer absolut genialen Optik hingelegt. 

Das dicke Schloß beim Abstellen ist aber nun sicherlich oberste Pflicht. 

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Pan Tau (11. September 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> da hast Du wirklich einen super stimmigen Aufbau mit einer absolut genialen Optik hingelegt.



Vielen Dank für die Blumen!



BikerDad schrieb:


> Das dicke Schloß beim Abstellen ist aber nun sicherlich oberste Pflicht.



...ich wollte eigentlich mit der Schulleitung eine Sondergenehmigung zum Abstellen des Bikes im Klassenraum verhandeln...


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Tolles Rad!
Auch ich habe lange nach einer Alternative zum Vorbau gesucht und bin leider nicht im 1 Zoll Segment fündig geworden.
Ich habe daher einen 1 1/8 Zoll DH Vorbau (50 mm) und einen dazu passenden Lenker ersteigert und werde einen Adapter von 1 auf 1 1/8 Zoll einsetzen,natürlich in schwarz.
Eines versteh ich nicht, warum verbaust du einen "normalen"Dynamo und nicht einen der weicher läuft,bzw. einen Nabendynamo.
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradbeleuchtung/dynamo-busch-mueller-dymotec-6/4907.html


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

So hab ich es bisher gemacht:
Schwalbe Road Cuiser in 1,75
LX Bremsen mit Koolstop Belägen und Avid Speed Dial Hebel
BMX Sattel und Stütze
alte Pedale laufen super weich
Kette wird wohl ne Spank in blau
Schaltung werd ich bei dem eher noch nicht verbauen
Kettenabdeckung......?
Lenker habe ich ja auf dem 2-ten Bild schon mal aufgelegt.
Schutzbleche werd ich wohl mal im Handel schaun.
Beleuchtungsanlage wird auf jeden Fall eine mit Batterien und LED


----------



## Pittus (11. September 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Eines versteh ich nicht, warum verbaust du einen "normalen"Dynamo und nicht einen der weicher läuft,bzw. einen Nabendynamo.



Nabendynamos sind eine tolle Sache , wie z.B. für mich der täglich unterwegs ist, auch in der dunklen Zeit.
Für ein Kinderrad  nimmt man eine einfachen von Shimano,  der ist Sack schwer und hat auch im Leerlauf immer einen deutlichen Widerstand. Oder nehme ich einen von SON, oder Supernova, aber dann brauch man ein extra Schloss für das Vorderrad, abgesehen von den Anschaffungskosten.
So hat man einen Kompromiss, was natürlich mit Licht fahren nicht gerade Kinderfreundlicher macht.

Pitt


----------



## Cleaner33 (11. September 2011)

Ja da haste natürlich auch wieder recht aber der andere Dynamo con B+M macht doch Sinn. Er ist ja sogar im Anpressdruck einstellbar.
Ich hoffe wenigstens mit dem Lenker/Vorbau weiterhelfen zu können.


----------



## Pan Tau (12. September 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Ja da haste natürlich auch wieder recht aber der andere Dynamo con B+M macht doch Sinn. Er ist ja sogar im Anpressdruck einstellbar.
> Ich hoffe wenigstens mit dem Lenker/Vorbau weiterhelfen zu können.



Ja, der B+M Nabendynamo macht in der Tat Sinn und ist bereits auf der Umbauliste - vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Cleaner33 (12. September 2011)

Alles klar!
Wie hast du das Vorderrad aufgebaut oder ist es noch Original?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (13. September 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Wie hast du das Vorderrad aufgebaut oder ist es noch Original?



Die Felge des vorderen Laufrads ist noch original. Die Nabe habe ich gegen eine Shimano 105er RR-Nabe getauscht, die Nippel sind aus Alu und als Speichen sind Sapim Race DD 2,0/1,8 Speichen zum Einsatz gekommen


----------



## Cleaner33 (13. September 2011)

Gute Idee,ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen.......


----------



## Floh (14. September 2011)

Ich denke auch Lenker müsste über Adapter gehen. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem am Tandem mit dem Lenker für den Stoker. Mit einem 1.5 Vorbau und einer passenden gekürzten Reduzierhülse hat es dann gut funktioniert.
racing_basti hier im Forum hat an seinem Renntandem sowas auch gemacht mit einem Syntace Superforce, allerdings von 27,2 auf 28,6 (0,7 mm Wandstärke... brrr.) Muss man sich aber wahrscheinlich was drehen lassen, wenn Du nicht gerade viel Glück hast und eine Hülse findest die direkt passt. 

Cane Creek hat ein recht breites Angebot an schwarzen Hülsen in 100 mm Länge.


----------



## Cleaner33 (19. September 2011)

Ich zeig mal heute Abend n Foto vom Lenker/Vorbau-Kombie. 
Ist zwar in Silber und sieht hoch aus aber egal. Wiegt weniger als der alte Stahlvorbau und ist extrem cooler.
Mittwoch gibts noch BMX Reifen mit leichten Stollen.


----------



## Cleaner33 (19. September 2011)

So siehts aus:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cleaner33 (19. September 2011)

Gibt noch passende Schutzbleche und das Tretlager schaut zu weit raus.
Die Pedale werden seitlich geflext, evtl. noch eine SSP Kette von......ähmmm....die Blauen halt.
Kettenschutz aber nur für die Kurbel ne Abdeckung.


----------

